# Marathon Dsar



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I want one ! talk me out of it

I keep seeing pictures of these and they are really growing on me. Are they any good? what sort of prices are they Ive seen a US millitary surplace web site selling them quite reasonable but not sure if they sell to civi's

anyone got one?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have never seen a pic of one posted showing the lume. I have a GSAR and the tubes look the same length, I expect they look damn small at night in comparison to the watch its self, they made the hands longer but the tubes are the same. I did have one on the wrist and have to say it looked cluttered when held out at arms length


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I think he's talking about the SAR-D:










Surplus stores are commercial enterprises. They buy from the gov't and sell to anyone. The official US Gov't 'store' is the GSA - the prices for SARs there are very reasonable. Sadly, unless I can justify it to my boss I can't use unit funds to buy one.









Jamesl, I agree with your comments on the crowded dial of the T- and G-SARs. I have one, but most likely will flog it. My Precista Titan Commander is a better watch and the one I reach for when I want H3 tubes.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yea I had CSAR stuck in the head









Myself have a Sar-D and Gsar, love them good chunky piece


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes I meant the Sar D









"The official US Gov't 'store' is the GSA"

could I order from there or do \i need to be millitary? I dont suppose anybod could email me a link


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The GSA is where the QM shops. I can't even 'shop' there using my own money, despite being an AD Army officer.


----------

